# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  شركة HY MARKET  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## mohammed 2005

اخوان عاوز افتح حساب في شركة HY MARKET هل احد تعامل مع هدة الشركة  وكيف هي سمعتها افيدونا جزاكم اللة خيرا:

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

لها فرع عندنا بالكويت نصيحه ابتعد عنها شركه غير مسجله وياخذون عمولات 
وانت براحتك

----------


## mohammed 2005

اخي الفاضل يعني اية ياخدون عمولات

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

> اخي الفاضل يعني اية ياخدون عمولات

 على فتح العقود

----------


## Alsager00

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم ... مالك ولا للخط المعلق
ابحث عن شركة موثوقة ومسجلة وهي كثر
الاهم طريقة تداول ناجحة تتبعها 
والشركات متلاحقين عليها 
تحية ود للجميع

----------


## أبو محمد.

الشركة تاخذ عمولات تبييت على العقود المفتوحة يعني سواب انصحك بالابتعاد عنها والسبرد كبير جدا فيها

----------


## mohammed 2005

اعطيني اسماء هدة الشركات لو تكرمت

----------


## Yoyoyassine

> اخوان عاوز افتح حساب في شركة HY MARKET هل احد تعامل مع هدة الشركة  وكيف هي سمعتها افيدونا جزاكم اللة خيرا:

  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:

----------


## msasb

fxsol 
fxcm  
fxdd 
طبعا الأفضل دوتش بانك بس خليها لأصحاب الملايين ههههه

----------


## alhaitham_alsagher

ربنا يستر  علينا

----------


## تويجر

كنت فاتح حسابين عندهم من قبل 
للامانه اني ما واجهت اي مشكله في الايداع او سحب الارباح 
ولكن مشكلتهم لسبريد و ثاني شي عندهم ديلنغ ديسك 
بس في الافضل منهم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mohammed 2005

اخي ماذا تعني ب ديلنغ ديسك

----------


## madrilan

أنصحك ب شركة FOREX.COM شركة مرخصة وموثوقة

----------


## تويجر

> اخي ماذا تعني ب ديلنغ ديسك

 http://www.fxcm.com/fxcm-forex-execution.jsp
هذا فيديو يوضح معنى الديلينغ ديسك و الفرق بينه وبين الـecn 
 وبالتوفيج

----------


## mohammed 2005

اخوان ماهي مشاكل الديلنغ دسيك جزاكم اللة خيرا

----------


## رائد السعدي

انا  كمان جربتها و هي سيئة , و الشركة بتاخد سواب (فائدة) على تبييت العقود  و هذا لا يجوز  شرعا ,  مع الشكر

----------


## mohammed 2005

> انا  كمان جربتها و هي سيئة , و الشركة بتاخد سواب (فائدة) على تبييت العقود  و هذا لا يجوز  شرعا ,  مع الشكر

 سيئة من اي ناحية

----------


## mohammed 2005

هل يوجد شخص صاحب تجربة مع هذة الشركة

----------


## mohammed 2005

> شركه هاي ماركتس شركه غير مرخصه وقد تعاملت معها وعندهم مشكله عندما تقوم بعمل سحب نقدي يعذبونك ايما عذاب وغالبا لاتصل الاموال
> انصحك بالتعامل مع المركزي السويسري او المركزي الالماني لضمانه اموالك وعدم تعرضك للتلاعبات ونا علي اتم استعداد لمعاونتك دون مقابل
> تليفوني 0160660225 لوتم الاتصال من خارج مصر 00216660225 وفق الله الجميع

 يا اخي مسجلة في FSA

----------


## msasb

> يا اخي مسجلة في FSA

 في موقعهم ذكرو انهم مسجلين ومرخصين ولكن أين رقم الترخيص؟ لم يكتبو في موقعهم وهذا أعتبره تظليل إعلامي ينبغي عليهم كتابتها فكل الشركات المرخصة تكتب تفاصيل التراخيص التي لديهم على موقعهم 
تحياتي

----------


## رائد السعدي

يا  سيدي سيئة من ناحية اخذ او تسكير عقد ممكن ما يعطوك  ايا على  نفس  السعر و هاد الحكي صار معي ,  و الاهم انهم  بياخدو  سواب  
كل  الشكر

----------


## mohammed 2005

اخيرا فتحت حساب لدئ HY تمتاز بسبرد عالي ومنضة تعيسة

----------

